# Can you strip wool?



## lisas (Oct 7, 2004)

I have a cover that I usually only wash and rarely lanolize. It has to be washed every second or third wear because of stink. I'm wondering if there is wool wash build up and it needs to be stripped. I only use it at night.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

maybe dawndish liquid or baby shampoo??


----------



## lrmama (Jan 5, 2004)

Try soaking it in a vinegar solution to get the lanolin out, then rewash, and lanolinize. We have a couple of night time covers that require this treatment every month or so.


----------



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

You don't need to strip it, you need to lanolize it. Lanolin is the oils in wool that helps keep it clean and free from stink. Wash it well and lanolize it well, you shouldn't have a stink problem.


----------



## romansmum (Nov 12, 2003)

i agree with sophiasmomma! are you rinsing your wool before you wash? that is important. rinse then put in a basin of warm water with your wool wash, even close to hot...swish, dunk,swirl, just don't agitate or squeeze.let soak for at least 15 mins... then, i really prefer to rinse in the same temp water, roll in a towel, and lay flat to dry(or drape with weight distributed evenly. (yes im anal about wool care)

then when my wool is dry, or very close to it, i spray with lanolin spray

hth!


----------



## lisas (Oct 7, 2004)

I rinse the wool to remove the residue from the urine. Then use clean warm water and wool wash, let it sit for a bit then drain. I roll it in a towel and lay to dry. I can feel the lanolin on my hands after the cover is dry. The cover NEVER leaks either. It really is bullet proof.

I washed it in dawn and the suds disappeared pretty quickly and the water was cloudy and a bit dingy. Can you over lanolize wool? Can too much oil (lanolin) attract dirt?


----------



## kbridi (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisas*
Can you over lanolize wool? Can too much oil (lanolin) attract dirt?

That's what I'm wondering. My wool gets stinky, and I'm thinking that I'm over lanolizing it. But, I'm going to try the vinegar suggestion.

BTW, I never use a wool wash.

I just use baby shampoo and Lansonil (sp) breast cream to lanolize. The one time I used wool wash, the covers leaked.


----------



## art4babies (Mar 6, 2004)

:


----------



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

I lanolize every time I wash and I have never had a problem with stinkies. When I wash I rinse my covers, then apply a small amount of wool wash directly to the cover and squish it around to get it clean and then let it soak for a little bit. Rinse cover again to get the soap out, and do a wet lanolizing.

Lanolin actually turns urine into a soap-like substance, which is what keeps wool clean, despite not washing it often. I would suggest a good, serious washing and then a good lanolizing. You CAN scrub wool a little, it isn't going to hurt it, use cool water. This will help get it really clean.

Meghann


----------



## willowsmama (Jan 11, 2003)

for a deep cleaning, I'd wash with shampoo or dawn. Sprtswash will clean w/o harming the wool- I used it when my dd dumped half a bottle of perfume on herself and her 'crat.

I tend to really lanolize the wool here. It keeps my kids legs nice and soft.


----------



## romansmum (Nov 12, 2003)

you can absolutely over lanolize wool imo. remember it it not lanolin that makes wool absorbant and effect as a diaper cover, it's the fiber itself. wool NEEDS conditioning. it doesnt need an all out dousing in lanolin.


----------

